# Auriol H13726A



## Pedro Figueiredo (20 Out 2018 às 13:40)

Boas,

Qual é a vossa opinião em relação a' estação Auriol H13726A?

obrigado,


----------



## XtraNO (21 Out 2018 às 09:32)

Pedro Figueiredo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Qual é a vossa opinião em relação a' estação Auriol H13726A?
> 
> obrigado,



Tive uma há alguns anos.
Aliás, tive duas porque a primeira trazia o pluviómetro avariado e foi-me trocada.
Por não ter um radiation shield capaz as leituras exteriores não são fiáveis, terias de improvisar um.
No primeiro temporal a sério a pá da orientação do vento do anemómetro partiu-se, quem ma vendeu já não tinha modelos disponíveis para nova troca, quiseram-me dar o dinheiro mas preferi esperar por uma nova estação, até hoje 
Pode ser que entretanto tenham melhorado pelo menos a qualidade dos plásticos.
Se não quiseres medições muito rigorosas e não te importares de ter de comprar uma carrada de baterias AA dá bem para veres o que se passa lá fora. Acho que há aqui malta que até a consegue ligar à internet para envio de dados.
A consola é de boa construção.
Quanto custam agora?https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/duvida-sobre-pce-fws20.9174/


----------



## Pedro Figueiredo (21 Out 2018 às 10:51)

obrigado pela resposta, 25euros.

não sei se é boa opção neste momento. tou com algumas duvidas ainda.

quero ligar ao raspberry pi para recolher a info dos sensores o que não é dificil., agora a questão das pilhas é que não sei se vale a pena o gasto..


----------

